# Unicab Sim. Mockup Pedal - Blast From The Past!!!!



## music6000 (Mar 30, 2022)

Everyone who has Built this gives it the Thumbs Up, Bass players Love it!!! 
Those wanting the Battery Option as pictured have the Space but you would have to Drill the Enclosure yourself!


----------

